# I7-12700K AIO



## Gortrus (23. November 2021)

Servus!

Ich habe aktuell einen Intel Core I7-12700k auf einem Gigabyte Z690 Aorus PRO verbaut. Aktuell habe ich einen Noctua NH-D15 als Kühler verbaut (kann ich noch retournieren). Jetzt ist meine Frage, würde ich den Prozessor Kühler bekommen wenn ich eine AIO (Eisbär) benutzen würde? Und wenn ja reden wir hier nur von ein paar Grad? 

Aktuelle Temperaturen beim Gaming sind zwischen 50-60C, Cinebench (ohne Multicore enh.) 78 C ( Mit Multicore 100C), Prime95 92C. 

Als Gehäuse benutze ich aktuell ein Bequiet 500DX mit 2x Noctua 140MM Intake und 2x Noctua 140MM outake. Würde das Gehäuse aber gegen ein Fractal Meshify 2 XL austauschen wenn ich auf eine AIO wechsle. 

Danke für euere Antworten


----------



## Shinna (23. November 2021)

Eine richtig gute 360iger AIO ist ca. 5°C kühler als ein NH-D15 oder DRP4. Man darf da keine Wunder erwarten. Und MCE wird deine CPU auch mit einer AIO weiterhin an die 100°C bringen in entsprechenden Anwendungen. Der Boost Algorithmus berücksichtigt ja u.a. Faktoren wie Temperatur und Stromaufnahme wenn es darum geht wie hoch und lang die CPU boostet.

Der Wechsel vom Case bringt dann vll. noch mal 1-2°C. Auch dort darfst Du keine Wunder erwarten. Wenn Du spürbar bessere Temps haben möchtest bleibt nur Custom WaKü. Ob es dir diese Investition wert ist musst Du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Noel1987 (23. November 2021)

Ich würde es so lassen


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2021)

Schaust du hier https://hardware-helden.de/aio-wass...ung-vergleich/#Leistung_bei_festen_Drehzahlen


----------



## grumpy-old-man (23. November 2021)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Ein Wechsel bringt wenig bis kaum etwas. Sind denn Prime 95 und Cinebench Deine Anwendungen, die Du jeden Tag nutzt? Wenn nein, who cares, wenn Die Temperaturen bei Prime 95 auf 100 Grad hoch gehen. Beim Zocken und sonstigen Anwendungen wirst Du diese Temperaturen niemals zu Gesicht bekommen…


----------



## Gortrus (23. November 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Eine richtig gute 360iger AIO ist ca. 5°C kühler als ein NH-D15 oder DRP4. Man darf da keine Wunder erwarten. Und MCE wird deine CPU auch mit einer AIO weiterhin an die 100°C bringen in entsprechenden Anwendungen. Der Boost Algorithmus berücksichtigt ja u.a. Faktoren wie Temperatur und Stromaufnahme wenn es darum geht wie hoch und lang die CPU boostet.
> 
> Der Wechsel vom Case bringt dann vll. noch mal 1-2°C. Auch dort darfst Du keine Wunder erwarten. Wenn Du spürbar bessere Temps haben möchtest bleibt nur Custom WaKü. Ob es dir diese Investition wert ist musst Du selber entscheiden.


Danke erstmal für deine Antwort! Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen. Liegen der NH-D15 und der DRP4 weit auseinander? Finde den NH-D15 mega aber lohnt sich der Preisunterschied zum DRP4?



Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich würde es so lassen


Danke für die Antwort! Also habe ich da soweit alles richtig gemacht, das beruhigt 



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Schaust du hier https://hardware-helden.de/aio-wass...ung-vergleich/#Leistung_bei_festen_Drehzahlen


Super! Danke dir für den Link! High End  Luftkühlung scheint stark mithalten zu können dafür wie Wartungsarm diese sind



grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Ein Wechsel bringt wenig bis kaum etwas. Sind denn Prime 95 und Cinebench Deine Anwendungen, die Du jeden Tag nutzt? Wenn nein, who cares, wenn Die Temperaturen bei Prime 95 auf 100 Grad hoch gehen. Beim Zocken und sonstigen Anwendungen wirst Du diese Temperaturen niemals zu Gesicht bekommen…


Da hast du eig. recht... aber innerlich hat man immer so das Bedürfnis das alles so Kühl wie möglich sein soll


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2021)

Mach dir nicht so einen Kopf. Wenn du mit deinem Sys vor allem daddelst und auch sonst nur die üblichen, privaten Anwendungen fährst hat nur einer ein Problem:... dein Kopf

Was meinst du wieviele Threads bei den aktuellen Ryzen-CPU-s wir hier zum Thema Wärmeentwicklung hatten...

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Prime95 und Benchmark sind nicht ausschlaggebend, da du sie ja nicht regulär nutzt. Du kannst auch ein Limit setzen, damit der Prozessor an Leistung abnimmt und temperaturmäßig kühler bleibt. Denn der Prozessor kann bis zu 241 Watt erreichen und ohne ein Limit sogar die 300 Watt übersteigen.

Schau dir dazu mal diesen Beitrag an, da hatte ich es bereits gut beschrieben:





						CPU Temperatur bei Cinebench R23 ok? (i7-12700k)
					

Hallo zusammen :)  Ich habe gestern meinen ersten PC selber zusammengebaut und ihn heute bei Cinebench R23 einen Stresstest unterzogen. Beim CPU (Multicore) Stresstest erreichte der Prozessor innerhalb von Sekunden 100°C bei voller RPM des Kühlers. Als Neuling bin ich mir jetzt unsicher, ob ich...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gortrus (23. November 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mach dir nicht so einen Kopf. Wenn du mit deinem Sys vor allem daddelst und auch sonst nur die üblichen, privaten Anwendungen fährst hat nur einer ein Problem:... dein Kopf
> 
> Was meinst du wieviele Threads bei den aktuellen Ryzen-CPU-s wir hier zum Thema Wärmeentwicklung hatten...
> 
> Gruß


Ja da hast du recht... es ist halt wirklich Kopfsache, obwohl die Prozessoren heute ja dafür gebaut sind selbst sich am besten, um alles zu kümmern,  man will halt immer eine niedrige Temperatur zahl sehen, obwohl alles passt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Prime95 und Benchmark sind nicht ausschlaggebend, da du sie ja nicht regulär nutzt. Du kannst auch ein Limit setzen, damit der Prozessor an Leistung abnimmt und temperaturmäßig kühler bleibt. Denn der Prozessor kann bis zu 241 Watt erreichen und ohne ein Limit sogar die 300 Watt übersteigen.
> 
> Schau dir dazu mal diesen Beitrag an, da hatte ich es bereits gut beschrieben:
> 
> ...


Danke dir für den Link! Ich lese mich da gerne mal ein! Ich sollte es einfach benutzen und zufrieden sein


----------



## Noel1987 (23. November 2021)

Der krasseste Wechsel war bei mir vom 8700k auf den 3800x 
Temperatur von maximal 55 Grad auf 75 grad mit custom Wasserkühlung 
Ich dachte zuerst ich hab's falsch montiert xD


----------



## Derjeniche (27. November 2021)

Gortrus schrieb:


> Super! Danke dir für den Link! High End  Luftkühlung scheint stark mithalten zu können dafür wie Wartungsarm diese sind


AiO sind imho nur dann gerechtfertigt wenn man nen massiven Kühlkörper nicht im Gehäuse unterbringen könnte oder möchte(Optik). Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen einem guten Kühler wie deinem NH-15 und einer AiO hält sich, wie meine Vorposter schon gesagt haben, in Grenzen.

Wenn du mit den Temperaturen merkbar runter willst, dann brauchst du schon ne Custom Wakü. Da biste aber direkt bei ein paar Hundert Euro mit dabei um es ordentlich zu machen. Wenn du die "Maximallösung" willst in Sachen Wakü(mit Mora) bist du wahrscheinlich schon bei 1k Euro.


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2021)

Prozessoren lassen sich aber schwer kühlen und eine custom Wakü kann da auch keine Wunder bewirken. Auch nicht mit dem Mora, denn es kommt ein Punkt, da kann einfach die Wärme zwischen dem Chip und dem Kühler nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden. Als ich damals mit meinem 6700K auf custom Wakü gewechselt bin, hatte ich nur ein Temperaturvorteil von 10°C. Aber mein Luftgekühltes System hatte mit einem Alpenföhn K2 bereits ein dicken Luftkühler drauf und hat auch so schon sehr gut gekühlt.


----------



## Shirozen (28. November 2021)

Gutes Beispiel, dass eine Custom Wakü nicht immer besser ist, was Temps angehen. Mein 3600X mit der damaligen Eisbaer Aurora 240er, Cpu Temps von ~75Grad gehabt nach 1h Prime 95.
Jetzt hab ich kleiner gebaut, ITX, und extern ein MoRa420 drangeschlaucht. Prime 95 1h cpu Temp 75 Grad.

Unterschied bei Aio zu Custom Wakü bei mir: Mit der Eisbaer habe ich die Lüfter leicht gehört mit dem MoRa 420 dagegen höre ich gar nix, weil die Wassertemp nichtmal die 30Grad kratzt und die Lüfter somit auf min laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2021)

Prime95 ist auch eine Hausnummer und Anwendungen und Spiele ziehen normalerweise nicht so viel Leistung. Ich teste daher meine Temperaturen deshalb nur mit Spiele und wenn ich mit Prime95 um die 75 °C erreiche, liege ich in Spiel je nach Auslastung zwischen 55 und 60°C.

Ein Unterschied zwischen einer AIO und einer custom Wakü gibt es nur bezogen auf die Fläche der verbauten Radiatoren. Bestes Beispiel zeigst du selbst mit deinem Mora und den 30°C Wasser. Denn eine AIO kann aufgrund der kleineren Fläche keine 30°C Wassertemperatur halten und wird sich dann auch eher im Bereich 42-46°C bewegen und entsprechend wird es lauter und auch wärmer ausfallen.

Custom bedeutet auch nur modular aufgebaut und den Unterschied gibt es erst mit einer bestimmten Fläche der Radiatoren. Wer sich ein custom Loop zusammenbaut und CPU und GPU über nur ein Radiator betreiben möchte, wird auch nicht kühler und leiser ausfallen. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass er damit ins Temperaturlimit mit realen Anwendungen laufen wird.


----------



## Noel1987 (28. November 2021)

Eine custom kann auf lange Sicht sogar besser sein 

Manche aio's kosten schon weit über 200 Euro und sind auf einem Radiator begrenzt 
Geht die Pumpe kaputt kann Mann alles rauswerfen und zahlt wieder weit über 200 Euro (wenn Garantie abgelaufen)

Bei einer custom ist das dann wieder anders 
Man liegt dort je nach pumpe Ausführung usw schonmal bei 500euro 
Hat aber dann schon mehr als einen Radiator und bei einem Pumpendefekt braucht man nur die Pumpe zu tauschen die nicht so teuer ist wie die ganze aio 

Geht man vom schlimmsten aus und die Pumpe der aio fällt alles 2 Jahre aus ( in der Regel nicht aber möglich) dann bist du mit einer custom günstiger unterwegs


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2021)

Deshalb bevorzuge ich, wenn schon AIO, nur welche von Alphacool, weil die auch modular aufgebaut sind. Selbst die Pumpe kann dort intern mit ausgetauscht werden. Die Radiatoren bestehen dann nicht aus ALU, sondern auch aus Kupfer.


----------



## Noel1987 (28. November 2021)

Aber auch nicht ganz so teuer was ich klar als Pluspunkt sehe


----------



## Derjeniche (6. Dezember 2021)

Shirozen schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel, dass eine Custom Wakü nicht immer besser ist, was Temps angehen. Mein 3600X mit der damaligen Eisbaer Aurora 240er, Cpu Temps von ~75Grad gehabt nach 1h Prime 95.
> Jetzt hab ich kleiner gebaut, ITX, und extern ein MoRa420 drangeschlaucht. Prime 95 1h cpu Temp 75 Grad.
> 
> Unterschied bei Aio zu Custom Wakü bei mir: Mit der Eisbaer habe ich die Lüfter leicht gehört mit dem MoRa 420 dagegen höre ich gar nix, weil die Wassertemp nichtmal die 30Grad kratzt und die Lüfter somit auf min laufen.



Der 3600X müsste von der PPT doch ungefähr beim selben wie mein 5600X liegen. Bei Prime95 komm ich je nach Umgebungstemeperatur bei All-Core auch nicht über 55°C, ohne Mora, mit GPU im Loop und 1x360, 1x280 und 1x240 25er Radis. Deine 75°C kommen mir bei einer gleichbleibenden All-Core Workload etwas hoch vor.

Edit: und nein auch eine Custom Wakü ist natürlich kein Wunderwerk insbesondere da wie @IICARUS schon sagte, bei modernen CPUs (insbesondere Ryzen) das Wegschaffen der Wärme das Problem ist und weniger die absolute Kühlleistung. Wenn ich mit Prime95 eine 2-Thread Workload laufen lasse kommt mein Prozessor auch knapp an die 70° eben aufgrunddessen und wegen den bekannten Ryzen Boostmechanismen, die ich hier jetzt nicht weiter ausführen werde, nachdem es hier im Forum schon einen exzellenten Blogpost zu dem Thema gibt.


----------



## Noel1987 (6. Dezember 2021)

@Derjeniche 
Das geht bei dem 12700k aber ganz gut 
Habe mit custom Kühlung (cinebench r23) 4,9 auf PC Core und 4 GHz auf e Core 
Bei 71 Grad 
Prime ist bei den 12th Generation eh sinnlos da er nur die 16 Threads erkennt


----------

